# DNP Weird mismatch of side effects?



## ChickenCock (Aug 4, 2021)

Currently on a dnp run and I live in aus where it’s nice and chilly for the time being. I’m using a new connect and I can tell his stuff is underdosed but it’s also different to a lot of other dnp runs I’ve done.

For starters I’m up to 750mg ED where my usual highest tolerance was 500 (Both crystal).

Whats strange is that I’m getting no heat off this stuff in the day (I dose in the am). Also not feeling too lethargic like normal but I am getting the classic yellow fluids and when I wake up my bed is absolutely drenched and am getting bad night sweats.
Just wondering if anyone else has had this match of side effects and if its still an “efficacious” dose of dnp. Cheers in advance for any insights


----------



## blundig (Aug 4, 2021)

14 day run? Carb  deplete or load beforehand? Taking antioxidants? ALA? 750 is kind of high.  If the stuff is crap it doesn't mean more is better, of course. Given the 4-6 hours before maximum impact, the night sweats sure seem odd. It might just be crap.


----------



## ChickenCock (Aug 4, 2021)

blundig said:


> 14 day run? Carb  deplete or load beforehand? Taking antioxidants? ALA? 750 is kind of high.  If the stuff is crap it doesn't mean more is better, of course. Given the 4-6 hours before maximum impact, the night sweats sure seem odd. It might just be crap.


It was gonna be a 14 day run but I might extend it as I spent the first week or so building up 250mg ED - didn’t frontload. As for diet I’ve been doing iso (33 split c/f/p) and didn’t deplete beforehand. Even tried the typical heavy carb meal to “test” the heat but didn’t feel anything! Run of the mill supplements (Vit E,C, Multi, Electrolytes, ALA) nothing out of the ordinary from the average run really.
It’s all just so strange because I do feel some of the side effects - maybe I’ve just found the god pill that doesn’t give the unbearable sweats bahahaha - a nice but unlikely thought.

Im gonna continue as I normally would and will post the results to see if it’s just bunk or not


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 4, 2021)

I’m assuming you’re more than 8 or 9 days in since you said spent the first week or so. 750 is high but you very well could be having one of those not so normal runs. If it’s a new supplier, then it’s really hard to tell. You can certainly run cycles of DNp and have different interactions with it. Night sweats I get ever time, it’s always night time when it hits me or right when I get to the gym. But I wouldn’t suggest upping your dose as you could also just be having a delayed build up and then it all starts to it. Watch the mirror in your end result and see how that turns out. If you’re not ending up losing anything, you may wanna find a new supplier bc it might not be as advertised. The yellow fluids are hit and miss too, I get them sometimes during a run and then other times no issues at all, even at 600mg (powder, same as your 750 crystal)


----------



## Beti ona (Aug 4, 2021)

Our bodies are not the same over time, neither our diets nor the heat or cold, etc.. DNP can be the same and real, but your body only reacts differently each time you use it. I wouldn't worry about these side effects, just keep the dose moderate and see if it's working.


----------



## ChickenCock (Aug 4, 2021)

Aight cheers for the reassurance haha. Won’t bump it up and I’ll just wait it out


----------



## Trump (Aug 4, 2021)

blundig said:


> 14 day run? Carb  deplete or load beforehand? Taking antioxidants? ALA? 750 is kind of high.  If the stuff is crap it doesn't mean more is better, of course. Given the 4-6 hours before maximum impact, the night sweats sure seem odd. It might just be crap.


Where you get 4-6 hours for max impact from?


----------



## ChickenCock (Aug 4, 2021)

Trump said:


> Where you get 4-6 hours for max impact from?


Crystal DNP anecdotally has been seen to show the worst symptoms very shortly (4-6 hours) after ingestion. Powder DNP takes a little longer

not sure if there’s any scientific reason why but lots of people tend to agree


----------



## Trump (Aug 4, 2021)

ChickenCock said:


> Crystal DNP anecdotally has been seen to show the worst symptoms very shortly (4-6 hours) after ingestion. Powder DNP takes a little longer
> 
> not sure if there’s any scientific reason why but lots of people tend to agree


How can something with approx 36 hour half life be felt 4-6 hours after ingestion. My symptoms are more around food than any particular time of the day


----------



## blundig (Aug 4, 2021)

Of course, not to be normative, we're talking about something classified as a dangerous explosive that was used as a wood preservative and herbicide. Not to be dramatic, but it really is  poison, so it is very hard to anticipate and adjust side effects. I mean, a guy in NC was sentenced  to jail for 7 years in 2020 for selling it after 3 customers died-----not a very rare occurrence.


----------



## CJ (Aug 4, 2021)

blundig said:


> Of course, not to be normative, we're talking about something classified as a dangerous explosive that was used as a wood preservative and herbicide. Not to be dramatic, but it really is  poison, so it is very hard to anticipate and adjust side effects. I mean, a guy in NC was sentenced  to jail for 7 years in 2020 for selling it after 3 customers died-----not a very rare occurrence.


True, but everything is dose dependant. Treat it with respect. 

Too much water will kill you. Heck, there's arsenic in apples!!!


----------



## blundig (Aug 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> .





CJ275 said:


> True, but everything is dose dependant. Treat it with respect.
> 
> Too much water will kill you. Heck, there's arsenic in apples!!!


My knowledge of this stuff is, like me, rusty.


----------



## CJ (Aug 4, 2021)

blundig said:


> My knowledge of this stuff is, like me, rusty.


It's better than mine, I'm sure of that.


----------



## Kraken (Aug 4, 2021)

Trump said:


> How can something with approx 36 hour half life be felt 4-6 hours after ingestion. My symptoms are more around food than any particular time of the day



@Trump why does half life impact how quickly effects are felt?


----------



## Trump (Aug 4, 2021)

Kraken said:


> @Trump why does half life impact how quickly effects are felt?


Because by time it’s accumulated to a level where you feel anything it will be steady. This is only from a personal point of view at 200mg a day I don’t feel anything till day 5 or 6. By then the dose has accumulated to approx 500mg. I can’t comment at high doses like this though never ran higher than 400mg for a few days at the end


----------



## Kraken (Aug 4, 2021)

Trump said:


> Because by time it’s accumulated to a level where you feel anything it will be steady. This is only from a personal point of view at 200mg a day I don’t feel anything till day 5 or 6. By then the dose has accumulated to approx 500mg. I can’t comment at high doses like this though never ran higher than 400mg for a few days at the end



Oh I see what you mean. Personally after several days, I'll be able to feel the effects about 3 or so hours after I take a daily dose, then it tapers down over maybe 6 hours. Not that I don't feel crappy the entire time, just to bulk of the sides seem to work that way for me.


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 5, 2021)

It’s bc you end up building up the mg in the body, like Trump said. It’s not necessarily the 3-6hr mark that has it going. You’re body as accumulated it and now it’s at a steady level. So when you ingest more, you’re going to ever so slightly build up - but more than likely during those hours, you’re going to eat. So if you’re saying you take it in the morning, you’re probably also going to eat... which in turn is going to start the sides


----------

